# breeding rats for snake food



## bluedragon (Sep 4, 2017)

hi all im thinking of breeding rats for snake food is it safe because ive heard of people saying that the rats might have parasites and could pass to the sake just need some suggestions and ive asked some snake breeder and they said its safer an easier to buy frozen rats


----------



## Bl69aze (Sep 4, 2017)

You will find most breeders freeze their rodents after euthanised, instead of killing then feeding right after

I'm pretty sure freezing will kill anything on the rodent  just don't freeze, thaw than re freeze

The frozen rats u buy from wherever come from breeders after all


----------



## bluedragon (Sep 4, 2017)

how do you kill a rat without useing types of gases because i dont want to do that


----------



## Bl69aze (Sep 4, 2017)

bluedragon said:


> how do you kill a rat without useing types of gases because i dont want to do that


Edit: removed this, don't want people trying it and blaming me when they do it wrong

Gas is definitely the best


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 4, 2017)

CO2 is the easiest way to kill any snake food. A lot of people use a Sodastream setup and a length of plastic tubing.


----------



## Jonesy1990 (Sep 5, 2017)

Yes I use the soda stream method and it is the safest most humane method in my opinion.


----------



## saximus (Sep 5, 2017)

The most "humane" method (maybe it's the hippy in me, but that's such a ridiculous phrase for killing something) is to introduce its head to a hard object at a high velocity. If you've ever seen rodents gasping for breath in a CO2 chamber, you will know it is not exactly enjoyable. Yes it's possible to introduce it slowly and have it be less upsetting for them but I highly doubt most backyard breeders will be doing it correctly.

As for the parasites thing, your "pet" rodents should not have any. It's just like wild snakes vs pets; they aren't living in the wild coming into contact with the parasites in the first place so they won't have the opportunity to catch any.


----------



## Jonesy1990 (Sep 5, 2017)

I agree the high velocity method works great until one revives minutes after being hit. That will break your heart.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Sep 5, 2017)

Cervical dislocation is another method. Quick and easy.


----------



## Bl69aze (Sep 5, 2017)

Oshkii said:


> Cervical dislocation is another method. Quick and easy.


Not really easy unless you have someone train you, it was the method I mentioned above but removed just because it can be done incorrectly very easily (not enough power on the bump etc) and can lead into animal cruelty etc

However yes it can be done quick and easy if you know what you are doing and it would be my preferred method


----------



## ronhalling (Sep 6, 2017)

"Not really easy unless you have someone train you," whether it be Cervical Dislocation, High Speed Skull Fracturing or Co2 inhalation someone has to "Train" you, it is then up to you to use the chosen method as you have been trained to do so or as your conscience dictates, In my humble opinion Cervical Dislocation is the better method unless you breed much more than current needs, it then becomes more a benefit in time management to use a bulk euthanasia method such as Co2 inhalation. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling-


----------



## bluedragon (Sep 6, 2017)

thanks guys i might choose the cervical dislocation method but before that i got to train and what do i have to do to train myself


----------



## archersarah (Sep 6, 2017)

Gas is not humane, they basically gasp for air and try to claw their way out of the container... It's a horrible thing to watch and much worse for the animals to endure - especially if done incorrectly. My advice is to just buy them frozen - its easier, you know they don't have any diseases or parasites and you don't have to kill them, which is always a bonus.


----------



## Jonesy1990 (Sep 6, 2017)

If you just give a small amount of gas to begin with, it makes them lethargic and puts them to sleep. Once they are asleep you then pump more gas in to finish the job. If you put too much gas for the size of the container they will gasp and panic. Just my experience.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Sep 6, 2017)

Jonesy1990 said:


> If you just give a small amount of gas to begin with, it makes them lethargic and puts them to sleep. Once they are asleep you then pump more gas in to finish the job. If you put too much gas for the size of the container they will gasp and panic. Just my experience.



That's exactly right Jonesy. I actually hate killing rats because they are very nice animals, (I always end up with lots of pensioner rats which are too old to breed that I can't kill...) but as you suggest, a very short puff of CO2 into the container and they go to sleep without panic very quickly, then I just add more, and then, a minute or two later, a good dose to finish them off. Always make sure you have a container which is not too large (they'll be unconscious in a few seconds, so it doesn't matter if it's a bit crowded) so that concentration of the gas stays as high as possible. Leave them for 10 minutes, then once they are dead, remove them and lay out on newspaper to allow them to cool (30 mins) before packing in bags for freezing. Freeze in single layers to allow them to solidify asap.

Jamie


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 6, 2017)

Funnily enough, you need a little more CO2 for younger rats. They seem to take smaller breaths, so the same amount of CO2 as for adults doesn't always put them to sleep. Just my own experience.


----------



## Jonesy1990 (Sep 6, 2017)

Especially pinkies. They seem to be able to survive for ages with almost complete CO2 in the container.


----------

